
Show HN: Search, review, and score Node.js boilerplates for your next project - swyx
https://packagejason.herokuapp.com/
======
swyx
first project submission from a newbie coder so I'm a little nervous...

this was made to solve a pain point of mine which was 1) not having a good
mental framework around deciding whether a boilerplate or starter kit was
worth investing time in and 2) not being able to search for boilerplates by
the desired stack.

Basically I wanted a npms.io for github boilerplates instead of single npm
libraries. I hate the "awesome-foobar" movement because it is just a
reinvention of yahoo and gets stale extremely quickly while not taking
advantage of obvious metadata. A good attempt was made by Andrew Farmer here:
[http://andrewhfarmer.com/starter-project/](http://andrewhfarmer.com/starter-
project/) but it didnt have the metrics i thought would be obvious to
incorporate.

you can plug in literally any framework to see how it ranks as long as it's on
github. No login required unless you want to review/favorite/search
boilerplates. See: [https://packagejason.herokuapp.com/sahat/hackathon-
starter](https://packagejason.herokuapp.com/sahat/hackathon-starter)

This is just a first release, i have a public trello board up here:
[https://trello.com/b/u28EAYJ5/swyx-
boilerpl8](https://trello.com/b/u28EAYJ5/swyx-boilerpl8) and the code is open
source here: [https://github.com/sw-yx/packageJason](https://github.com/sw-
yx/packageJason). it is built on top of
[https://github.com/cleverbeagle/pup](https://github.com/cleverbeagle/pup)
which is built on top of Meteor.

------
skinnyarms
Wow, love the cognitive load vs popularity ratio idea. react-boilerplate has a
great ratio :)

~~~
swyx
no kidding! score of above 100 is rarefied air!

direct link: [https://packagejason.herokuapp.com/react-
boilerplate/react-b...](https://packagejason.herokuapp.com/react-
boilerplate/react-boilerplate)

